# Wrapping for gifts....oil stain possibility?



## nsmar4211 (Aug 1, 2015)

Since I can't quite yet make most of my "gift" batches, I started thinking about packaging. 

I have a bunch of scrapbooking paper I could use as bands. From reading on here, it seems I should wrap the soap in white tissue paper and then put the band on. 

Will the oils in the soap "come through" or cause any other problems with the white tissue paper? Some of mine are going to be 20% SF coconut oil bars, the rest will be 5% SF lard/oil mixes. I was thinking of just using the scrapbook paper to wrap, but then got concerned about possible ink transfer (double sided scrapbook paper). 

Now I have to figure out labels too.......


----------



## IrishLass (Aug 1, 2015)

I use white tissue paper to wrap my shave soaps (superfatted somewhere around 8%) and I've never had oil transfer to the paper from the soap. I wrap my regular bars in glassine-type paper (white paper sandwich wrap) and I've never had oil-transfer there either- not even with my 20% superfatted bars. 

I don't know that I'd want to use decorative double-sided paper (where the colorful decoration is on both sides). At the very least, I would test it out first on a sample bar to see how it fares over time before deciding to wrap all your bars in it, in case the ink from the paper rubs off. 

Have fun making labels! It's almost as fun for me as making soap, which is very fun. 


IrishLass


----------



## jblaney (Aug 1, 2015)

I wrap mine is waxed baker tissue I get at Smart & Final.   You can get a box of 1000 sheets, 5 1/2 X 9 for a few bucks.   It's perfect and cheap, then you can wrap in pretty paper over that if you like.


----------



## nsmar4211 (Aug 2, 2015)

Bakers tissue, never heard of it.... we don't have Smart and Finals here. Will have to check walmart and publix for something similiar  thanks!


----------



## tbeck3579 (Aug 2, 2015)

Funny this post is popping up because I was searching the forums a few minutes ago for ideas when I found this post by IrishLass -- with a picture.

I also found a cool, inexpensive and easy idea for laundry soap or liquid soap.


----------



## nsmar4211 (Aug 3, 2015)

Was skimming and couldn't figure out how'd I'd get the bars of soap in the mason jars LOL...duh!!!

If the sheets are just waxed paper, I may just tear some off a roll. I only need about 100...maybe 120 to wrap... and then I'll either do bands or use whole sheets of my "unwanted" scrapbook paper. I should probably count the unwanted sheets LOL.....

Wait, "only" 120 bars of soap? What am I THINKING????? LOL


----------



## not_ally (Aug 3, 2015)

You'd be surprised how many bars of soap you can foist upon people if you work hard enough   I soap like a madwoman, but manage to pawn off enough on unsuspecting victims to free up sufficient space on my curing racks on as-needed basis!


----------



## tbeck3579 (Aug 3, 2015)

nsmar4211 said:


> Was skimming and couldn't figure out how'd I'd get the bars of soap in the mason jars LOL...duh!!!
> 
> If the sheets are just waxed paper, I may just tear some off a roll. I only need about 100...maybe 120 to wrap... and then I'll either do bands or use whole sheets of my "unwanted" scrapbook paper. I should probably count the unwanted sheets LOL.....
> 
> Wait, "only" 120 bars of soap? What am I THINKING????? LOL



I do like the soap IrishLass wrapped in the decorative paper and it is very reasonably priced. Hahaha :lolno: canning jars and bars of soap.  Although, when you said that I thought about a bar of soap fitting easily in a wide mouth jar.  I think I'll try it to see if it does.  I went to an auction yesterday mainly because the pictures showed a stack of old mason jars hidden in a corner.  The smaller jars, regular mouth, are 8 dollars a dozen new, and that's the best price I can find.  Wide mouth jars are 9 dollars a dozen.  I got 8 dozen jars, mostly wide mouth for a dollar.  It was hot yesterday and the mason jars were among the very last things to bid on so everyone was leaving.  I got the deal of the decade :clap:


----------



## nsmar4211 (Aug 4, 2015)

WOW that's a great haul of jars. I have a few dozen but they're for the one day I do canning (one day....). 

Ya know, if you do small guest sized bars they would indeed fit in jars.... maybe for next year LOL


----------

